# On Interracial Couples



## Fenrari (Nov 27, 2011)

As an opener, the content of this thread may potentially offend parts of the public that do not believe in racial mixing and/or for whatever other reason you dislike it. I'm sorry if that's the case but well why is it my fault if you're offended?

On to the thread then... You've been warned after all. 

Anyway as you may or may not know yours truly is Asian American. He's 100% Chinese and immigrated to the US back in '94. Since then I've for all intensive purposes been raised as a standard American and as I've lived through the 90's and into the 00's I've noted many interesting things about this varied landscape. 

The most interesting at least to me is the sheer ease of ability in which members of certain races can blend while others return to pre-Civil Rights era racial ignorance.

Specifically I noted the interesting quality of Asians. And how they can merge into White, Hispanic or Black societies without causing a single ripple. And I must admit that having had my share of the former two in previous relationships, I'm somewhat in awe at the fact that none of their respective families or friends chose to target any offensive terminology or any other type of racial derogatory-ness towards me. (Hell my ex-gf's parents made arrangements for me to get some private time with their daughter, much to my discomfort)

At this point people will probably make the note of pointing out we aren't in the 1800s and that interracial groups have become a well accepted and defining aspect of the world around us. However given the above, I'd also like to note a seperate incident involving my friends. She's a lovely black girl and he's a charming white guy.

The two met in college and have been dating steadily for about 10ish months now. And since I regularly converse with both, I've been given somewhat privileged information about the deeper workings at play. For instance he isn't always comfortable inviting her to his house because parents have tendencies to drop N-bombs (and likewise don't approve of their Southern son doing anything with someone of color). Her family is a bit more open but apparently the sisters don't always agree with her choice of relationships especially in this case. 

And so with all of this in play, what is it about Asians that causes them to blend with either group so easily but the mere idea of a white and black person in a relationship causes stirs that almost make my friend's relationship a secret affair?


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> As an opener, the content of this thread may potentially offend parts of the public that do not believe in racial mixing and/or for whatever other reason you dislike it. I'm sorry if that's the case but well why is it my fault if you're offended?
> 
> On to the thread then... You've been warned after all.
> 
> ...



If we're going to talk about stereotypes, let's think back into history again.

Did segregation ever include Asians? Mexicans? Irish? Not that I'm aware of. There certainly was 'all white' thinking in the past and maybe these other groups got kept from good jobs because of their race behind the scenes but it was always African-Americans who had privileges withheld. At least that's what I thought. So it's probably that tension because not 50 years ago things were a lot different than now, and then not 100 years before that when slavery was abolished.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> And so with all of this in play, what is it about Asians that causes them to blend with either group so easily but the mere idea of a white and black person in a relationship causes stirs that almost make my friend's relationship a secret affair?


Racism, in Mississippi half of the republicans think inter-racial marriage should be illegal.
My mom has a African American boyfriend in Louisiana, whenever they so much as hug in public in Louisiana everybody stops dead in their tracks and stares.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 27, 2011)

Thread needs moar Ebony and Ivory.

To answer OP's question about Azns slipping easily into society, it's cause your people have addicting food and all the electronics.

As for me, my girlfriend is of the chocolate variety.

She said she loves Italian, I was happy to oblige.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 27, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Thread needs moar Ebony and Ivory.
> 
> To answer OP's question about Azns slipping easily into society, it's cause your people have addicting food and all the electronics.
> 
> ...



*has the self-control not to make any Italian beef jokes*


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 27, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> If we're going to talk about stereotypes, let's think back into history again.
> 
> Did segregation ever include Asians? Mexicans? Irish? Not that I'm aware of. There certainly was 'all white' thinking in the past and maybe these other groups got kept from good jobs because of their race behind the scenes but it was always African-Americans who had privileges withheld. At least that's what I thought. So it's probably that tension because not 50 years ago things were a lot different than now, and then not 100 years before that when slavery was abolished.



You've never heard of the horrible conditions they treated Chinese individuals in California during the 1800s have you... And in the present day with the influx of Mexicans into America, it would seem to be safe to say that there are issues involving this group also.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

For me I have a fetish for Ebony. I see no reason why People from other countries, ethnicity, etc shouldnt be able to marry or be couples with each other.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 27, 2011)

Also totally missed Coco's first post.

Yes actually, the Irish were heavily discriminated against when they came to this country in the early 19th century and throughout it, especially in large cities like New York.  Watch Gangs of New York to get an idea.

Asians were also exploited and discriminated again throughout the country's history.  While not considered slaves, they essentially worked slave labor whilst building railroads.  Then of course that whole business during WWII.

Mexicans and pretty much anyone of Hispanic ancestry who isn't naturalized in this country is still considered a second-class citizen.

To assume that because black civil rights have been so important in relatively recent history doesn't mean that other races haven't suffered in their own way, or that they don't continue to suffer.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 27, 2011)

This still doesn't really explain to me why members of my ethnicity don't cause a tenth of the ripples if I was to date a white or a black individual as a white/black couple would.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 27, 2011)

inb4 Rakuen claims that he is a huge fan of interracial relationships.


----------



## Azure (Nov 27, 2011)

Because they don't blend. They stick to themselves and their kind. I've watched it happen over and over and over, especially among the older set. Here in San Fran, there won't be a white dude or a black dude for MILES, nothing but Chinese people EVERYWHERE. Bunch of cheap fuckers, if you ask me, digging through their neighbors garbage for recycling money that they don't even need.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> This still doesn't really explain to me why members of my ethnicity don't cause a tenth of the ripples if I was to date a white or a black individual as a white/black couple would.



Answer one of these simple questions.

IS HE/SHE DOCTOR!?

IS HE/SHE LAWYER?

If either of those are "yes" then it's smoooooooth sailing.  :V


----------



## Fay V (Nov 27, 2011)

This may stun you Coco but there was chinese and irish segregation. Early in american history the irish were highly discriminated against. As for chinese issues look into the railroad history.
It happens that slavery is the biggest focus of american racism but not too long ago even being the wrong kind of white was bad.

Edit: term beat me. I blame my phone


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 27, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Also totally missed Coco's first post.
> 
> Yes actually, the Irish were heavily discriminated against when they came to this country in the early 19th century and throughout it, especially in large cities like New York.  Watch Gangs of New York to get an idea.
> 
> ...



Maybe the other races didn't make as big of a deal about their conditions because it was never as bad as it was for African Americans in our country? I dunno it feels weird talking about entire races of people like objects or statistics... why does it matter that you blend in better OP, I mean congrats and all >.<


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 27, 2011)

Interracial breeding is a good idea from a genetic standpoint, not that it matters with a population like ours.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh god the irish were so hated during the great depression. Most people wouldnt hire them or if they did it was a death sentence. Like coal mines.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 27, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> Maybe the other races didn't make as big of a deal about their conditions because it was never as bad as it was for African Americans in our country? I dunno it feels weird talking about entire races of people like objects or statistics... why does it matter that you blend in better OP, I mean congrats and all >.<



I'd shut up before you intiate a shit storm if I were you. Racial tensions have existed in America in all forms since before it's inception. Think back on the holiday that just past: Thanksgiving. Just because the Indigenous people of North America were not given a voice doesn't make the atrocities committed upon them any less than what happened through slavery. I'm not knowledgable enough in Irish to give a standpoint for them. But I can say that the Chinese and Asians in general were horribly treated by whites and blacks alike during the building of the railroads, gold rush era and WWII. 

As for the point of this thread, I'm not trying to gloat about how eas it is for me to blend. I'm just wondering why a white and black couple can cause such a stir with considerably less issues with Asians.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 27, 2011)

My dad is in the KKK and is uber racist, my husband is half black. Things were awkward for a while


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> My dad is in the KKK and is uber racist, my husband is half black. Things were awkward for a while



I'm going to assume you're white?


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I'd shut up before you intiate a shit storm if I were you. Racial tensions have existed in America in all forms since before it's inception. Think back on the holiday that just past: Thanksgiving. Just because the Indigenous people of North America were not given a voice doesn't make the atrocities committed upon them any less than what happened through slavery. I'm not knowledgable enough in Irish to give a standpoint for them. But I can say that the Chinese and Asians in general were horribly treated by whites and blacks alike during the building of the railroads, gold rush era and WWII.
> 
> As for the point of this thread, I'm not trying to gloat about how eas it is for me to blend. I'm just wondering why a white and black couple can cause such a stir with considerably less issues with Asians.



It's not like that's a question anyone can answer, so it did indeed seem like gloating and an attention getting post to me. I know that people of all races and backgrounds have been mistreated by white Americans and that there are still lingering tensions today because of our past even though a lot of it is sins of our fathers and nothing this generation has actively done toward one another since every new group of kids are learning that tolerance is the only answer for our society to succeed.  Yes, the Native Americans were treated horribly too and probably way worse than African Americans since there are so few Native Americans left compared to other races so that's kind of saying something. I am sad that so many people had to die or be abused just because of the way they look, that is a horrible thing. But yeah, who knows why it's so easy for Asians to get in relationships with non-Asians, it's like how many licks to get to the center of a tootsie pop the world may never know.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 27, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Also totally missed Coco's first post.
> 
> Yes actually, the Irish were heavily discriminated against when they came to this country in the early 19th century and throughout it, especially in large cities like New York.  Watch Gangs of New York to get an idea.
> 
> ...



Don't forget the treatment of american citizens of japanese heritage during ww2.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> My dad is in the KKK and is uber racist, my husband is half black. Things were awkward for a while



Which half?  :V


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 27, 2011)

I just asked one of my roommates and he had an interesting stand point on the issue. (He's black).

To a white person, Asians are equally light skinned (if not more pale). Such is a quality of beauty for some groups.

To a black person, an Asian is just another ethnic minority (at least in the US overall). As such they have suffered or at least have some kinship ties because of this.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 27, 2011)

If we're going to talk racism, how about the N-word

The day that black musicians stop using the "N-word" in their songs is the day that it becomes a truly hateful word. As long as they can say the word but nobody else can, then I doubt how truly insulting it could be. Someone within the black community will have to step up and put even more pressure on musicians not to use that word under any circumstance.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 27, 2011)

Wreth said:


> Don't forget the treatment of american citizens of japanese heritage during ww2.





Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Asians were also exploited and discriminated again throughout the country's history.  While not considered slaves, they essentially worked slave labor whilst building railroads.  *Then of course that whole business during WWII.*



C'mon son.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 27, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> If we're going to talk racism, how about the N-word
> 
> The day that black musicians stop using the "N-word" in their songs is the day that it becomes a truly hateful word. As long as they can say the word but nobody else can, then I doubt how truly insulting it could be. Someone within the black community will have to step up and put even more pressure on musicians not to use that word under any circumstance.



They do it as a sign of aggression to 'take back the word' just like homosexuals will call each other 'fags.' So whether it's psychologically healthy or not, there's not much use in trying to stop them though that doesn't mean we shouldn't keep taking steps to end racism.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 27, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> C'mon son.



Well in theory Wreth specifically singles out Japanese individuals. While yours is more broadly encompassing and notes Chinese, Japanese, Koreans, etc.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Well in theory Wreth specifically singles out Japanese individuals. While yours is more broadly encompassing and notes Chinese, Japanese, Koreans, etc.


Not trying to start a hate war or anything but I am curious. Why do the Japanese and Chinese Dislike each other?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 27, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Not trying to start a hate war or anything but I am curious. Why do the Japanese and Chinese Dislike each other?


It's a looooong story.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Well in theory Wreth specifically singles out Japanese individuals. While yours is more broadly encompassing and notes Chinese, Japanese, Koreans, etc.



Yes, but in context to the post I was referencing, the term "Asian Americans" was used as opposed to more specifics.

Hence my use of the blanket "Asian Americans" instead of getting into specifics for continuity purposes.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's a looooong story.



Give me the short version.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 27, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Not trying to start a hate war or anything but I am curious. Why do the Japanese and Chinese Dislike each other?



I can't really say much about the Japanese part, since I'm not one. And personally I have nothing against most Japanese people.

Japan invaded China during the early years of the 1900s. They committed countless atrocities against the Chinese people and in the process, stole enough wealth to put them in a position to be an economic powerhouse today. In theory China is partially to blame for this because of their forced isolationism tactics that lead to a stagnation in military and economic prowess. However this doesn't change the fact that many individuals from that era still vividly remember the atrocities committed. 

I can't allow myself to feel hatred towards someone for something their elders did. I may not approve of the situation, but there is no reason to feel that an individual's son, grandson, greatgrandson should be to blame over one's actions. Such thinking is not only backwards but offensive for all that paved a path towards peace.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 27, 2011)

Ummm.... Dragonfurry, I suggest you look up Chinese and Japanese relations during WW2.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 27, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Give me the short version.


Well, there was that one time the Japanese Empire invaded China before WW2, brutally slaughtering all in their path (Google 'Rape of Nanking'). It sure didn't improve their relationship.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 27, 2011)

It's probably because I've grown up in mostly white communities my whole life (aside from a brief stint in New Mexico, where white people are the minority), but living in Cleveland now, the rift between black and white culture is fascinatingly obvious to me.  It's two complete different societies, split apart by street names within the various cities of the US (black people, of course, almost always being relegated to the more destitute parts of town, like where I live).  I mean, does anyone else find it just a little bizarre that African Americans speak with their own race-specific accent?  Chinese Americans who've integrated into the society here just speak like white people, as do most other ethnicities, but blacks for whatever reason talk like black people.  And you all know what I'm talking about; maybe you've never thought of it as an accent before, but that's what it is.
I guess you could just call it another cultural enclave of a sort, like Chinatowns or the Cuban neighborhoods down in Florida and Georgia.  So as integrated as we may be now, there's still obviously rifts between all cultures.  I guess the rift between whites and blacks is just stronger than most.  And while it is true that every minority (that is to say, everyone who isn't of British descent) has been mistreated, white mistreatment of blacks goes way, WAY back.  Chinese first started arriving around the gold-rush era, but blacks had been here since the 1400s.  And of course, Indians got plagued to death as soon as the first Europeans arrived on the continent.  They were only kept from being slaves because they knew the land too well and kept escaping.  I wonder if you were dating a Lakota or something if her parents would be cool with you.  I get the feeling the answer might be no.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 27, 2011)

:/ What are they teaching kids in schools these days?

Also there was a massive campaign a few years back where the Japanese government attempted to censor the invasion and subsequent murder of individuals in China from Japanese school curriculum. This of course caused much outrage and generally didn't help with resolving tensions between the two nations.


----------



## eversleep (Nov 27, 2011)

Apparently this kind of thing only happens in the U.S. out of all the first-world countries. In Europe, nobody gives as many shits about interracial couples as they do here. I mean I can understand why due to U.S. history and all. 
As for why Asians are more easily accepted in couples, that's easy. Not as many bad stereotypes about them. Only good ones mostly- they're smart, well-behaved, etc. Yes, there are some that they're cheap or anti-social and whatnot, but who wouldn't want their kid dating a genious? On the other hand, look at the stereotypes of African Americans... yeah.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> To a white person, Asians are equally light skinned (if not more pale).


This was my immediate thought. Asian (well from the Northern countries) are fair skinned like Caucasians so the racist Caucasians may not see as much a difference than with someone with really dark skin.

It sucks though.

I am all for mixed race couples. I think it is awesome and many of them make very good looking offspring. >)


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 27, 2011)

Zenia said:


> This was my immediate thought. Asian (well from the Northern countries) are fair skinned like Caucasians so the racist Caucasians may not see as much a difference than with someone with really dark skin.
> 
> It sucks though.
> 
> I am all for mixed race couples. I think it is awesome and many of them make very good looking offspring. >)



SO SO TRUE... 

http://images.wikia.com/lyricwiki/images/3/33/KURISUTARU_KEI.jpg

One of my favorite Japanese artists: Crystla Kay. Korean mom, African American dad. Look at that amazing hair and skin...


----------



## Saiko (Nov 27, 2011)

Uhh, well considering I've grown up in Mississippi I guess I should clarify that one of the 4 people I've ever considered dating is black (I'm white in case you couldn't guess). Just throwin' that out there before I say anything.

My guess is that the matter, as Renard said, has a lot to do with culture. I myself have seen that there is generally a very big difference between my culture and that of most blacks I know. I can hardly relate to them in any way. Asians on the other hand have proven to be much more relatable to me. Of course one has to go on a case-by-case basis when dealing with individuals, but that doesn't change the fact that, 9 times out of 10, I really don't like being around a given black person whereas I usually don't mind the company of an Asian.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

Fight the power! Marry other races!


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 27, 2011)

At my school I have seen the opposite. The black and white groups generally seem to integrate (except for the islanders) where as most of the Asians generally keep to themselves (except for a few from China, Taiwan, and Hong Kong) though this may be because most are not fluent in English. I have also noticed the Koreans seem to hate those who associate with the Chinese (I know the Koreans and Chinese don't get along).


----------



## Rotsala (Nov 27, 2011)

My ex-girlfriend was Mexican

I've gotten used to being "gringo"


----------



## Riyeko (Nov 27, 2011)

I wanted to add that... you use the word "asians" in a general context... so im going to reply with this.

Back during the vietnam war era, my father always told me that a lot of the children from black/asian mixings were "shunned" to be nice about it.
They werent allowed to marry or do anything else because they were "the devils children" or something like that.

Asians were subject to the same type of racism as most other races.

And the irish? They were hated against as well.
I have ancestors that had journals, i went through them a few years back and my god, some of the things said to them were horrendous.
They couldnt get jobs, couldnt sit in the same bars as "all white people" so on and so forth.

Everyone has some form of racism against them, regardless of where they come from.

hell i bet even white people end up being slandered against if they go to places that are full of a people with another color of skin or religion (heh some of the islamic nations think all women who dont adhere to the covering thing are scandalous).


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 27, 2011)

I love how my thread seems to have devolved to a discussion on historical contexts of American racism.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I love how my thread seems to have devolved to a discussion on historical contexts of American racism.



Well that what was gonna happen when you brought this subject up.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 27, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Yes, but in context to the post I was referencing, the term "Asian Americans" was used as opposed to more specifics.
> 
> Hence my use of the blanket "Asian Americans" instead of getting into specifics for continuity purposes.



Derp, sorry, i'm tired.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 27, 2011)

I wonder if my ease of getting accepted by people is possibly a result of my lack of a defining base culture. Having been raised in the US, I really don't sync/fit in with most Asians. As such it might be interesting to note that people accept me because I don't isolate myself with said base culture.


----------



## Dj_whoohoo (Nov 27, 2011)

Maybe because asian people haven't been around during slavery. Like Fay said they were discrminated against but not as bad as others. That's  probably because not a lot of Asian came to America, Asian ( if my history is good) were banned from America. Up until the mid 20th century.

So they haven't done anything to get a bad image that's why they blend (perhaps).


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 27, 2011)

Dj_whoohoo said:


> Maybe because asian people haven't been around during slavery. Like Fay said they were discrminated against but not as bad as others. That's  probably because not a lot of Asian came to America, Asian ( if my history is good) were banned from America. Up until the mid 20th century.
> 
> So they haven't done anything to get a bad image that's why they blend (perhaps).



History lessons... Why do people not get them in their educations?

There were discriminatory laws in place yes. But Chinese people have been immigrating into the US freely until 1882 when the Chinese Exclusion act was put in place. It wasn't until 1943 with the Magnuson Act that the previous was overturned and legal immigration permitted again.


----------



## Bliss (Nov 27, 2011)

Darn those Swedish... always so extrovert and speaking their gay-sounding tongue. Simple-minded and do not take life seriously. :V


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Darn those Swedish... always so extrovert and speaking their gay-sounding tongue. Simple-minded and do not take life seriously. :V



Shit storm about to happen.


----------



## Bliss (Nov 27, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Shit storm about to happen.


I can take ten of them at once like any Finn.


----------



## SnowyD (Nov 27, 2011)

I think less people hate on asians compared to other racial groups is because they've had an easier time blending in and they've been here long enough to not still be hated. Mexicans are always hated on for "stealing jobs" and being "illegal aliens" which is stupid. And blacks probably have it the worst, because the south is still mad (Fuck the south) and they are usually the common scapegoat for all of lives problems (crime and whatnot). So through structural and standard racism, blacks and mexicans have a harder time then asians when it comes to not being hated on so much.

I fucking hate racists though, I'm white, but I'm just glad I grew up in a pretty un-racists town so I was never taught any bad habits when it comes to race. Though some kids I meet in college are just super fucking rude, like classing white kid acting tough dropping all the ethnophaulisms I can think of. I just wanna lay kids like that out.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 27, 2011)

Dj_whoohoo said:


> Maybe because asian people haven't been around during slavery. Like Fay said they were discrminated against but not as bad as others. That's  probably because not a lot of Asian came to America, Asian ( if my history is good) were banned from America. Up until the mid 20th century.
> 
> So they haven't done anything to get a bad image that's why they blend (perhaps).



Um I think I was misinterpretted. I don't think it's a matter of one group being more discriminated against than another. I think that slavery has a larger focus in history so racism against blacks is more known to people. 

In terms of asian "mixing" I think it's a matter of stereotypes and illusions. Asians are stereotyped as being mysterious and studious. We all make jokes about "asian As" and so on. I honestly think for many its a kind of "close enough" idea. The group is "white enough" and that kind of work ethic appeals to the puritan heritage. 
I want to note that this isn't how I feel, i'm just trying to make sense of it. 
In the history of race there's always been this idea of "close enough" in which you might give the lighter skinned folk some rights and darker skinned less so. When the racism starts to ease away first acceptance goes to those closest to what is already accepted. So currently people have little issue with the irish, some don't even know they were once discriminated. You can still see some tension (live with a family split between English Anglican, and Irish catholics...) but that idea of wrongness has almost faded out. People may be more enlightened in this day and age, but it takes a looooong time for a society to get over an emotional knee jerk reaction to "this person is different" 

Looking back at texts it seems like even when trying to be positive blacks have always been portrayed as an opposite. The "noble savage" as it were. People that were innocent like children, but still too different to be like a person. 
So I think what we are seeing is people are easing away from unintentional bias, and it is a slow process, so those considered "more white" are accepted sooner.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 27, 2011)

You're Asian.

We get it.

EDIT - Teach me how to cook.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 27, 2011)

SnowyD said:


> Fuck the south


Please?~ :V


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> History lessons... Why do people not get them in their educations?



I didn't learn anything in US History that pertained to the US.

Back to the topic it may be that some Asians look quite white and some whites look Asian. Several people have thought I was Asian though I am not.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 28, 2011)

I always thought 2nd, 3rd+ generation Asian immigrants mingled pretty well but it's the first generation, their parents or grandparents, that usually isolates themselves in Asian only communities (Chinatown) and sometimes don't even speak a word of English even though they've lived here for like 50 years. There's a lot of Hispanic people who do the same.

I mean, why even come to a country if you're just going to wall yourself in like that? That must be terribly lonely...


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 28, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> I always thought 2nd, 3rd+ generation Asian immigrants mingled pretty well but it's the first generation, their parents or grandparents, that usually isolates themselves in Asian only communities (Chinatown) and sometimes don't even speak a word of English even though they've lived here for like 50 years. There's a lot of Hispanic people who do the same.
> 
> I mean, why even come to a country if you're just going to wall yourself in like that? That must be terribly lonely...



I'm first gen and to be honest I can't stand the company of most Asians. Which may explain why I'm so counter-culture.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 28, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Well, there was that one time the Japanese Empire invaded China before WW2, brutally slaughtering all in their path (Google 'Rape of Nanking'). It sure didn't improve their relationship.


Also, Unit 731, which was to the Chinese what Auschwitz was to the Jews.


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2011)

Ricky said:


> You're WHITE.
> 
> We get it.
> 
> EDIT - Teach me how to cook.


I fixded it for you


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 28, 2011)

Ricky said:


> You're Asian.
> 
> We get it.
> 
> EDIT - Teach me how to cook.



This seems to be a reoccuring theme in my posts. One being that I'm Asian and the latter being the fact that random strangers want me to teach them to cook. So tell me, what do you want to learn and why do you want me to teach you?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> This seems to be a reoccuring theme in my posts. One being that I'm Asian and the latter being the fact that random strangers want me to teach them to cook. So tell me, what do you want to learn and why do you want me to teach you?



Is it racist or a fact that Asian's cook good food?


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Is it racist or a fact that Asian's cook good food?



The latter. I'm not afraid of using spices and exotic vegetables/ingredients


----------



## Ricky (Nov 28, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> This seems to be a reoccuring theme in my posts. One being that I'm Asian and the latter being the fact that random strangers want me to teach them to cook. So tell me, what do you want to learn and why do you want me to teach you?



To be honest, I don't know.

I went to an Asian supermarket yesterday and bought all this neat stuff.

For example...  I bought some frozen cuttlefish balls.  What am I supposed to do with these?


----------



## SnowyD (Nov 28, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Please?~ :V


Only if you move to the north! :V


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 28, 2011)

Ricky said:


> To be honest, I don't know.
> 
> I went to an Asian supermarket yesterday and bought all this neat stuff.
> 
> For example...  I bought some frozen cuttlefish balls.  What am I supposed to do with these?



Did you get the Japanese or a South East Asian variety? The former is pretty awesome in a noodle soup (think chicken stock + udon + diced scallions on top). The latter variant is probably better fried.

For the soup varient, throw them straight in the boiling stock. They'll slowly cook through on their own, 10-15ish mins on high heat. I don't usually fry mine, so I can't really give you pointers on them. 

I will have to say that cuttlefish balls are kinda chewy if they haven't been prepared properly. You're either going to get a ball of oceany savouryness or a semi-elastic ball of bioplastic mixed with various starches.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 28, 2011)

SnowyD said:


> Only if you move to the north! :V


Then make sure you have some iced sweet tea waiting for me. xD


----------



## SnowyD (Nov 28, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Then make sure you have some iced sweet tea waiting for me. xD



It's winter here, all you'll get is hot chocolate, and you'll fucking enjoy it.


----------



## Lunar (Nov 28, 2011)

If a couple isn't heterosexual, white, middle-aged, and old-school Christian, society (led by politicians) pretty much just says "fuck you" to all of them, besides the aforementioned couple.
My relationship is none of the above listed.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 29, 2011)

SnowyD said:


> It's winter here, all you'll get is hot chocolate, and you'll fucking enjoy it.



Share some with me.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 29, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Did you get the Japanese or a South East Asian variety? The former is pretty awesome in a noodle soup (think chicken stock + udon + diced scallions on top). The latter variant is probably better fried.



It says it is from Singapore.

Thanks!  I'll try frying some of them when they defrost and maybe have it with some bulgogi (and rice) ^^


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 29, 2011)

I dont understand hate towards interracial couples.
The love I feel towards my dragon-wolf-fox mate is the strongest love I have ever felt. :V


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 29, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> I dont understand hate towards interracial couples.
> The love I feel towards my dragon-wolf-fox mate is the strongest love I have ever felt. :V



Can you share some of that love? :3


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Nov 29, 2011)

From formerly being in a rather longterm interracial relationship, many of the issues still feel pertinent to me. My now ex fiance and I were together for over 2 years, her being black and Costa Rican, and myself being white. Her grandmother was a racist old bag though... Damn that woman to the most unusual layers of the abyss. 

I still love hearing/seeing stories of interracial couples doing well. I believe it's a wonderful thing, and if we're ever to conquer things like racism, we need more of it.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 29, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Can you share some of that love? :3



I thought you were supposedly straight?


----------



## eversleep (Nov 29, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I thought you were supposedly straight?


Any furfag claiming heterosexuality is just trying to be unique special snowflake.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 29, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Any furfag claiming heterosexuality is just trying to be unique special snowflake.



3 redundant words in a row? And hey I know of at least one straight female fur.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 29, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Any furfag claiming heterosexuality is just trying to be unique special snowflake.



You need to be hit in the face with a +2 Warhammer.

Assuming you're NOT joking.

Which I doubt you are.

IIRC surveys have placed the hetero percentage in the fandom at well over 50 percent.


----------



## eversleep (Nov 29, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> 3 redundant words in a row? And hey I know of at least one straight female fur.


Sorry for the redundancy, just trying to get the point across. And it was only 2 redundancies, really. "Special snowflake" is a commonly used term. 
Also, I was only directing that at males. Females tend to be straighter because there's less chance of them getting disorders such a homosexuality.





Tycho said:


> You need to be hit in the face with a +2 Warhammer.
> 
> Assuming you're NOT joking.
> 
> ...


Why does everyone always doubt I'm joking, yet they yell at me if I take them seriously? Hypocracy much?
And there's reasons for that (if my post actually was being serious, which it wasn't). People lie in surveys. Also as I said, the girls make it straight.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 29, 2011)

In a way, some see two people of different races dating stange or not of the norm depending on where you are from, and there are few who still cling to the segregation era and see it as immoral for two people of different races to mix. 

As a person who has dated white men, I've gotten dirty looks from people in the black community for going out with a white man. Just as a bias of mine, I don't date black men for personal reasons. I am just not attracted to black men.

A few years ago, I dated a white man who "Broke up" with me due to his friends claiming that all black women are promiscuous and carry AIDS/HIV...etc. it sucks hearing from one of his friends who didn't think like that to tell me that most of his buddies were racist and he dropped me because he would loose friends, but it happens.




If people are really worried about the "Preservation of race", then they should stick to incest. :V


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 29, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Why does everyone always doubt I'm joking, yet they yell at me if I take them seriously? Hypocracy much?


Listen fella, just start throwing around the :Vs if you're joking. It will make things easier for you. 

I'm not going to touch the rest of your post. Why are you defending the point if it was just a joke? Seriously, fella.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Nov 30, 2011)

I think it's okay because white men need black booty too.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 30, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> I think it's okay because white men need black booty too.



Damn it I was gonna say that.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 30, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Damn it I was gonna say that.



Are you saying this Asian guy deserves some white booty too?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 30, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Are you saying this Asian guy deserves some white booty too?



Yes.. I am.


----------



## Luckiione (Dec 1, 2011)

I've always found Interracial couples to be a bit more beautiful than most. They have to deal with all the shit that parents sometimes dole out, and then you have all the random whackjobs out in the world who decide to voice their opinion, in anything from a nasty look to obscenities. I'm in an interracial relationship right now and it's amazing. I'm Puerto Rican/Italian and he's Phillipino/Chinese. And honestly, he could be black, white, or technicolor, it wouldn't matter, if it was him, that's all i would see. I notice that when we go out together now we get some curious looks. I mean, I'm in NYC, people are for the most part used to interracial couples, but I guess a spanish girl and an asian guy are a bit odd to see. plus he's an inch shorter than me xP flipping adorable. 

My parents are cool about it, but they're spanish, they're pretty chill about everything. I know his parents know I'm spanish, but that's it. I haven't really formally met them yet to know for sure if they disapprove. I do know I'm the first non-Asian he's dated. O_O

I also notice like, halfers in my school, half asian/half whites are almost always really pretty or exotic looking. I know two girls who have eyes that, i kid you not, are actually in between being almond shaped and round, and it's so pretty.  And I know another girl who's black/italian/irish, she has GORGEOUS blue eyes and mocha skin. Honestly, mixed kids almost always get some good features from both parents. So, I mean, if interracial couplings leads to good looking mixed kids, I'm all for it lol.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 1, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Are you saying this Asian guy deserves some white booty too?



No, because white booty is flat and flavorless like wonderbread. :V
You'd want Black booty or Latino booty. :V


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 1, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> No, because white booty is flat and flavorless like wonderbread. :V
> You'd want Black booty or Latino booty. :V



I've a had a latino ass... not that amazing.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 1, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> No, because white booty is flat and flavorless like wonderbread. :V
> You'd want Black booty or Latino booty. :V



So juicy.


----------



## HeroHoxha (Dec 4, 2011)

Race does not exist. There was a time in the U.S. when you could literally move across state boundaries and your "race" would change along with it. It was called the "one drop rule". Now some might point to the educational or "success" in the bourgeois sense, of certain ethnic groupings. If we wanna talk about statistics, then sure, there are visible differences when looking at a specific ethnicity as a whole. However, this has more to do with history, background, and conditioning than anything. For example, blacks have been historically repressed and continue to be repressed, and when you think about it, slavery wasn't exactly ended all that long ago when it comes to recorded history. Imagine you are a black man or woman and your past generations were degraded to something that was literally considered "less than human" according to society. You are denied education, opportunity for better material well being, etc. Two or three generations from then, the offspring is still going to be dealing with this and social backwardness and lack of advancement. Contrast this to an ethnicity that has been "on top" for hundreds of years. It takes a fair amount of time and understanding to really delve into the reasons of why certain people act as they do. It's not because they are inferior, but rather, you need to take a look at that person's history and consciousness, and since social being determines consciousness, the slave mentality will most likely plague generations post-abolitionism.


As a side note, I would highly recommend reading "Origins of the State, the Family, and Private Property" by Fredrich Engels. It is far more detailed and indepth than what I have provided here.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 4, 2011)

Speaking of interracial marriages-
[YT]5OP4Mgi8tlc[/YT]


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 5, 2011)

I am a crawling untermensch and my partner is a noble, pure Aryan if that counts. :'V


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 5, 2011)

Just let people love, marry and be with each other to find what little happiness there is in the world. :v


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Just let people love, marry and be with each other to find what little happiness there is in the world. :v



That can't happen because Skin color matters to most. :V


----------



## Aetius (Dec 5, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> So juicy.



So creepy.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 6, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That can't happen because Skin color matters to most. :V



Well to be honest it does. Having really pale skin is generally a sign that someone has no life. I seriously would have an issue with someone who didn't enjoy being outside once in a while.


----------



## Tao (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm French-Native American and my beau is white. Sure we get plenny of strange looks in downtown Philly but nobody I know minds. Mostly cause I don't associate with bigots. The only people who'd care are real conservative types. It shouldn't matter what race they are as long as the couple is happy ^^


----------

